

Pattie Maes: Unveiling game-changing wearable tech [video] - swombat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ-VjUKAsao

======
tdavis
Andy sums up my opinion on this pretty well:
<http://www.andyrutledge.com/blind-leading-the-blind.php>

------
ivank
previously <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=509974>

